# [request] cwm4 flashible zip



## Mesmerbelly

I need a flashible zip file for cwm4 can someone make one or point me towards one Plz thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## s15274n

confused... why 4? My guide has a flashable cwr, not 4 though.


----------



## Mesmerbelly

Well I have a mesmerize it's a galaxy s also and u can't use the three button trick for recovery if your on mtd cm7 and my friend has cm7 on his vibrant so I thought it might be the same and I was trying to access his recovery because he was n a boot loop three button method on mine only gets u to cwm3 and it doesn't mount mtd as far as I know so I thought I could flash cwm4 from there so I could mount his system to do a nandriod

Sent from my glitched cm7 mesmerize using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Kwes1020

From what I used of cm7 it uses cwm3. While most other vibrant roms use 2.

If its stuck in a bootloop why not Odin it to stock and go from there? That would be the wiser decision instead of trying to Jerri rig a flash....

If you need an edify scripted zip there is one in my precision theme thread. Its near the bottom. Just delete all the system and font folders then add what you want.


----------



## Mesmerbelly

I did the Odin but at the time I wasn't able to get it to a computer to do so and as far as cwm4 goes on my mesmerize galaxy s from us cellular its all that works with cm7 so I was unsure if it was the same for vibrant but its all good now thanks for the tips tho

Sent from my glitched cm7 mesmerize using RootzWiki Forums


----------

